# Porting Box Into Rear Deck...



## Qicker306 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm planning out my box for my new setup. It will consist of two 8" Kicker L7's, dual 2 ohm, wired in parallel to a Kicker 1000W mono. Subs are 450W a piece. I'm going to be facing the subs forwards, towards the back of the seats. Either I am going to just keep the box sealed or I may venture into unknown territory on my part and try to port the box up and through the rear deck, there will be no rears so there will be some empty holes... Any one have any links to this being done before or and tips? Thanks.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Look into a 4th order bandpass enclosure ported through the rear deck. It could be pretty small for a pair of 8s and none of the output will be lost in the trunk.


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

TREETOP said:


> Look into a 4th order bandpass enclosure ported through the rear deck. It could be pretty small for a pair of 8s and none of the output will be lost in the trunk.


x2. find someone who knows exactly wtf they are doing and have one built


----------



## Qicker306 (Oct 2, 2009)

OK, Thanks, I'll see what I can figure out.


----------



## Roland G (Nov 22, 2009)

I have done a bandpass box using Bassbox Pro with an external port blasting into the cabin.[IMG]
http://[IMG]http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/rolandgama/DSC_0025.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone else have more pictures of a setup like this?


----------

